# DIGESTIVE ENZYMES...?



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, i was just wondering if any of you guys have tried digestive enzymes, and if they've helped at all, and if so what symptoms did they improve for you?I've had a good look through the pain/gas/bloating BB but there wasn't much information, and they can be a bit slower to reply than us lot!Despite eating pretty low fat food, and taking away as many food 'aggrivators' as i can, i still get so bloated! It drives me nuts!Ooh, also, what's everyone's opinion on charcoal tablets? I've read mixed reports about how effective they are. I'd like to give them a try, but i'm concerned that they may absorb my other medicines, epsecially the pill.Hope everyone is doing okay xxx


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I would try Liquirice roots! I found they were the best out of all of that


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I use a brandname enzyme called "Pre-gest" before every meal. My GI says "Those things don't make a difference but I disagree they just help with overall digestion for me and that is a good enough reason. I noticed a difference immediatly


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Here is the web address if you want to know more about it http://www.bioenergysystems.com/Pregest.htm


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks very much for the information


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, i forgot to ask...it says on the website (pre-gest) that the enzyme mix contains tomato powder, rice bran, broccoli powder and so on.These in their natural state are all insoluble fibres and cause me much distress if i eat them. Do they have the same diabolic result even when powdered?


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

i use charcoal, though i'm not sure of it's effectiveness. but if you are concerned about absorbtion take it 2 hours before of after something. treat it like you would calcuim if you use it.i switched to ortho evra patch from the pill. it's a lot more convienent.amy


----------

